# US/UK conflicting car seats!



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, I've been reading and reading and reading some more about this and I've yet to really find anything solid. 

When visiting/moving the U.K with my newborn son (now almost 2 months old) I want(ed) to buy an extra airline seat for his car seat, but I've been reading a lot of trouble concerning this. More so in the U.K. 
I'm seeing that the U.K does not do rear facing car seats for children (why.. i'm not sure) and that car seats that are approved for air travel in the UK are not approved in the US and vise-versa. British airways is one of them. I own a travel system (stroller and car seat that attaches to the stroller) and I'm not worried about the stroller as it folds down.... but the car seat! Oy!! 

So basicly my question is... to anyone whom has traveled with children or know anything concerning this is... 

I don't really feel like holding a baby in my lap for a 9 hour nonstop flight anytime I travel. Not only do I know my child and that would make him VERY grumpy and he's already fussy(colic) so I feel a car seat (his as he's used to traveling in it) would be the best idea. But I'm learning that British airways doesn't even allow you to use the car seat during take off and during landing. They do have cots they can be used if they are available. 

Clearly my best bet might not go British airways and deal with getting a US based airline (but have a layover with a baby 'ouch') 

Does anyone have any information concerning U.K airlines and car seats and does anyone know if you can use your U.S car seat in a U.K car even if it's rear facing....

Sorry for a long post, but wanted to cover all my bases in this topic.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Stumbled onto this website, which should be of interest to you: Child Car Seats : Carrying Children Safely (it's a UK site, but includes information for other countries as well).

It appears that the rear facing seats are only prohibited in the front seat of a car where there is an airbag installed. It's for the safety of the child.

The one subject not covered is that of carseat use on airplanes. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Stumbled onto this website, which should be of interest to you: Child Car Seats : Carrying Children Safely (it's a UK site, but includes information for other countries as well).
> 
> It appears that the rear facing seats are only prohibited in the front seat of a car where there is an airbag installed. It's for the safety of the child.
> 
> ...


Just one thing to add Bev , if the passenger airbag can be switched off you are allowed to fit a rear facing baby seat in the car, just remember to switch it back on when you remove the baby seat .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try this link for the law and car seats

Child Car Seats : The Law

Hepa


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

If you can get a bulkhead seat (where the cots attach) that would really help. Sometimes they don't release them until the day of the flight, but you could call your airline and ask.

We've even been asked to move so that someone traveling with a baby could have the seat with cot access. Most people are willing to change seats so there's a better chance of a baby getting rest during the flight!

I'd bring the travel system with you, too. That way he'll have what he's used to--and you wouldn't have any trouble using it on the plane. Don't know about the regulations in the UK for cars, but I've seen lots of American tourists with American car seats on planes. I don't think the flight attendants on any airline (BA included) would object to any sort of car seat (although you do have to buy a ticket to be guaranteed to be able to use them).

Which airport do you need to fly to?


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

anya said:


> Which airport do you need to fly to?


I'd be flying into Heathrow.



Though I just read online car seats on airlines are..."Permitted 6 months to 24 months; up to the airline to decide whether or not to allow"

So I'm assuming from 0-6 you can't use a car seat. You have to use this loop belt that attaches from your belt. (which makes NO sense to me as to how that is safer then a car seat, but eh.. what can you do) 

I will try to get the bulkhead seating, as well as a cot like item that is used on British Airways (only ones I know of off top of my head that claims to have them)

Otherwise it's going to be a long 9 hours for not only myself, but everyone else on board!



Though I want to share this link with anyone that would be traveling with children on an airline.. I found this last night and was blown away by some of the tips/ideas I'd not thought of! 

http://flyingwithchildren1.blogspot.com


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

hollylane said:


> I'd be flying into Heathrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The baby cots they have are great! Do worry about it, but do call and tell them that you will be travelling with a very young baby and need the cot. They wont quarantee you that you'll get it but go to the airport early and you wont have a problem. Take your stroller/car seat system all the way to the plane entrance, then you'll have to take the baby out, fold the stroller and get in the plane. At the other end you'll wait at the plane exit for them to bring you your stroller and that is it. 
I think the car seats don't fit the plane seats, that is why they are not allowed. Bulkhead seat have extra leg room too so you'll have the room for all the baby stuff we have to carry around. 

Are you taking an evening flight? Plane puts babies to sleep, so don't worry about the baby..My two always slept whenever we flew. I would advise to feed the baby during take off and landing to avoid the ear pressure. That will help with the sleep too.lane:


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

We always fly on American, and they always seems to be fantastic with babies. Like theresoon said, call ahead and get to the airport early....


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Are you taking an evening flight? Plane puts babies to sleep, so don't worry about the baby..My two always slept whenever we flew. I would advise to feed the baby during take off and landing to avoid the ear pressure. That will help with the sleep too.lane:


Thanks  Usually he's most fussy in the evenings, but he's really fussy in general, sadly he's got colic and he cries most of the day/evenings. I would adore a flight that's more in the middle of the night into early morning as that's when he sleeps the best, but I don't think there is a flight around that time. Maybe I'll get lucky. I'm getting some drops (can't think of the name) in the mail before then that might help with it, we think he's got baby reflux so if the drops help or his body evens out by then even BETTER. 

If worse comes to worse, I hope the plane crew and customers like my singing, it's either that or a crying baby. 'chuckles'


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

hollylane said:


> Thanks  Usually he's most fussy in the evenings, but he's really fussy in general, sadly he's got colic and he cries most of the day/evenings. I would adore a flight that's more in the middle of the night into early morning as that's when he sleeps the best, but I don't think there is a flight around that time. Maybe I'll get lucky. I'm getting some drops (can't think of the name) in the mail before then that might help with it, we think he's got baby reflux so if the drops help or his body evens out by then even BETTER.
> 
> If worse comes to worse, I hope the plane crew and customers like my singing, it's either that or a crying baby. 'chuckles'


When are you flying? (he might be over the colic by then as it dies down by around 3 months) Of course we had a doctor in NYC who claims there is no such thing as colic. He says the baby realizes where am I? I don't like it, want to be back in the belly and so he freaks out, by three months he starts getting used to the new environment and so so called colic ends.


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

theresoon said:


> He says the baby realizes where am I? I don't like it, want to be back in the belly and so he freaks out, by three months he starts getting used to the new environment and so so called colic ends.



Hoping by early march, he'll be 3 months by then, and I completely agree with the freaking out.... not only was he more then a week late, I had to get a c-section because he didn't want to come out! haha

I wasn't sure about the cots cause I read somewhere they aren't the best for long babies, and mine was 22 inches long when he came out a month and a half ago, and growing like a weed as they say. I'm still looking into some other airlines, US based. But either way I'm sure it will be fine, just wanting to travel what will be stress free for baby and because of that stress free from other travelings... myself I'm always a basketcase, so I'm not worried about myself being at ease. heh.


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

I love finding out news like this.... 

I just called American Airlines..... I can use a car seat (rear facing even) as long as I buy a seat. Takes off a lot of stress from me!! He can be in his familiar seat with no trouble. I can get a window/aisle seat to myself so I don't bug anyone when I need to get up to change him and other things.

So I guess the airline rules in the UK are UK based airlines, and within the UK concerning car seats in aircraft. 

Thanks to everyone for the various links and advice!!!


----------

